# Petzl MYO RXP Recall ??



## Szemhazai (Mar 10, 2009)

I get some interesting news from our local shop - Petzl Myo RXP was withdrawn from the shops in Poland by local distributor. According to shop, they are not expecting to have rxp's again till the end of this year... 

There is no information on the web that confirms that, any recall or serious malfunction news...

Anybody from other EU countries are able to confirm similar fact


----------



## tnuckels (Mar 10, 2009)

Interesting news. 

And the  local shop owner couldn't tell you why the distributor removed them?

Time to start digging, I quess ...


----------



## Szemhazai (Mar 10, 2009)

He says something that "they go back to the lab"...

That’s why I'm asked for confirmation from other people - if something is going on, they have to do it in the whole EU I think.

I’m starting to think about more obvious explanation. In the last 3 months our currency fall down about 20% to the Euro - so the distributor might simply cut off the orders for now and will put it back in the new price after some time.


----------



## kwieto (Mar 10, 2009)

Szemhazai said:


> I’m starting to think about more obvious explanation. In the last 3 months our currency fall down about 20% to the Euro - so the distributor might simply cut off the orders for now and will put it back in the new price after some time.



I don't think so.

1-st: why he did it only with one model (one of the most expensive, so with low stock rotation and probably less profitable than the other models, if you calculate profit as a price multipied by No. of sold units). IMO better choice would be i.e. Tikka XP, which costs half of the Myo RXP price - so probably this is "bread and butter" for the market.
2-nd: usually importer have to pay the producer for the goods before he will sell them on the market. So Petzl was paid probably some months ago, when EUR was quite cheap in our country. So the importer have now best opportunity to gain extra profit - he can increase prices, explaining that this is because of the high exchange rate - when in fact he bought the headlaps cheaper...
The same behaviour as with petrol stations in our country: when the crude oil cost grows up, prices for petrol are increasing immediately; when oil cost comes down, the prices for petrol are still high for some time :"P
And remember - the exchange rate in Poland is now stabilising and have tendency to go down - so now is the worst time to do the operation you suggest (but can be, that the importer's management didn't realised that :"P)
3-rd: I think the costs of that operation are too high in comparison to the possible additional profits. Take in the consideration both logistic costs (transport back of the goods to the magazine and paying back to the retailers the money, then freezing the money invested in the goods for some time) and the marketing/customers' awareness costs (if customers will be informed that something was wrong with that lamp, next time they will be more mistrusted about the quality of that product and will think twice before the purchase).
The same way worked the Petzl warning about using NiMH rechargeable batteries in the Myo: I expected that the older models will be replaced by those working properly. Petzl din't do that, so now I am not very likely to buy next headlamp from them - because I mainly use the rechargeables in all my equipment, and I feel fooled by the Petzl.
Maybe this is why now Petzl is very "silent" about the recalled headlamps - they don't want to make customers more angry than the time they informed customers about myos problems with rechargeables?

BTW, some time ago I red a message on some forum, it was like: "my RXP blinks sometimes, I think mainly when I'm putting my hand on it" - which suggest that there *is* some problem with RXP


----------



## dyee (Mar 10, 2009)

Something is up. The MYO RXP is no longer available at a large Canadian retailer (MEC), or at least off the website.


----------



## tnuckels (Mar 10, 2009)

kwieto said:


> BTW, some time ago I red a message on some forum, it was like: "my RXP blinks sometimes, I think mainly when I'm putting my hand on it" - which suggest that there *is* some problem with RXP


Hmm, it’s still available over at Bright Guy … so far at least.
 
*EDIT: *_And at the 10 places listed through __Google Shopping__ I was able to put it in my basket at the 5-6 that I tried. Maybe too soon for US dealers to know?_

This is weird. I had this same experience 2, maybe 3, times when I first got the light, maybe during the first week or so. As I picked it up it would flash, very briefly. I thought maybe I had pressed a button, but it was so fast, probably faster than I can press & release a button. The heaters were still on, so static electricity crossed my mind, but I was never able to replicate the flash, and it was so quick, that I started to doubt if I’d even seen it. And then it quit, or I’ve not seen it since, or it’s not happened in quite a while, and I forgot about it.

Well, when I called to puzzle out the 20sec Boost question, the fellow was immediately ready to send me another headlamp, so if there is a problem I feel confident we’ll be taken care of. Dang early adopter fever may have gotten the best of me this time, though only time will tell.


----------



## tnuckels (Mar 12, 2009)

I spoke with a U.S. Petzl dealer, one that I trust NOT to tell me what I want to hear but just what they know, who in turn checked with their Petzl contact. According to the contact, there is no recall on the MYO RXP that they are aware of. The only problem they are having with the RXP is keeping it in stock.

Additionally, I spoke with the Petzl Returns Manager in Utah. As far as Petzl America knows there is no problem with the RXP and they are continuing to ship the product. However, they have contacted Petzl France for additional confirmation of this, as well as to check on any actions taken in Poland. He said he would get back in touch with me as soon as he had anything more definitive.

Will post back when I find out more.


----------



## Phaserburn (Mar 13, 2009)

tnuckels said:


> I spoke with a U.S. Petzl dealer, one that I trust NOT to tell me what I want to hear but just what they know, who in turn checked with their Petzl contact. According to the contact, there is no recall on the MYO RXP that they are aware of. The only problem they are having with the RXP is keeping it in stock.
> 
> Additionally, I spoke with the Petzl Returns Manager in Utah. As far as Petzl America knows there is no problem with the RXP and they are continuing to ship the product. However, they have contacted Petzl France for additional confirmation of this, as well as to check on any actions taken in Poland. He said he would get back in touch with me as soon as he had anything more definitive.
> 
> Will post back when I find out more.


 
Nicely done! I was thinking of pulling the trigger on an RXP, so I will wait to see what you hear back from Petzl. I was disappointed in my current Myo "recall" that consisted of a sticker...


----------



## noelex (Mar 13, 2009)

Phaserburn said:


> I was disappointed in my current Myo "recall" that consisted of a sticker...


Petzl lost me as a customer over the none existent replacment. If there is a defect in the RXP I can only assume they will behave in a similar manner.


----------



## tnuckels (Mar 13, 2009)

*EDIT:* _As far as I can tell, there is no MYO *RXP* recall in effect._

In an attempt to better understand the older model MYO *XP* “recall” (Product Safety Alert) go HERE, scroll to post #88 and read. Hopefully  others will have constructive subsequent posts as well.

Moderators, please go easy on me for 1. this double post 2. making a post with the express intention of pointing to another post. I'm just trying to be helpful and this is the best way I see to accomplish it.lovecpf


----------



## ifor powell (Mar 13, 2009)

Just getting confused sorry....

Ifor


----------



## North61 (Mar 13, 2009)

dyee said:


> Something is up. The MYO RXP is no longer available at a large Canadian retailer (MEC), or at least off the website.



MEC never stocked the MYO RXP and won't do so until possibly next year. It was never on their web site that I saw. I wrote them and they have no plans to stock this year.


----------

